# Whiting size



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Is there a size limit? I've seen some people keep some pretty small ones. Just curious...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Nope. I only keep 1.25 lbers+ unless they're all running small and just want fish sticks or something.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

i like them 7 inches or better. of course the bigger the better


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

I thought it was 12 inches and haven't kept any under that; it doesn't seem like you would get much of a fillet under that. Thanks for response, much obliged.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Nope, they're not a game fish, so no size or number limit. Smaller ones aren't a bad bait if you can't find something else.


----------

